

New AWS Public Data Sets - Economics, DBpedia, Freebase, and Wikipedia - crescendo
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/02/new-aws-public-data-sets-economics-dbpedia-freebase-and-wikipedia.html

======
anuraggoel
If like me you're wondering how you could use some of the new datasets, here
are some pointers:

<http://www.freebase.com/view/freebase/featured_application>

<http://wiki.dbpedia.org/UseCases>

Highlight: Powerset - semantic wikipedia/freebase search acquired by MSFT for
$100mm

------
vaksel
most of it seems to be pretty useless, but there is quiet a bit of good stuff
too

